# New Female Member Tabbyanne here.



## tabbyanne (Nov 8, 2015)

New Female member decided to finally join, long time lurker lol.  Few of you probably know me from my youtube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8hF7gZ84HQ

Current goals.

is to hit a 200kg squat, currently at 170.

To hit a 130kg bench press currently at 120.

To overhead press 70kg, currently at 65kg.

Current progress and pictures. http://imgur.com/a/atm6F


----------



## brazey (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## Riles (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2015)

Make some friends!


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 15, 2015)

Oops.. welcome .and there is few female memeber here


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 15, 2015)

Welcome! Nice to have u!


----------

